# amt hardballer/longslide whats stock n whats not



## 1911er (Nov 20, 2009)

my first post/thread here, i have a hardballer i know alot of people have issues with them good and bad. what iwant to know is; how can i tell if my gun is original? i've seen a few diffrent hardballers and no two were alike some had diffrent safeties/grips/sights? mine has pachmayer grips,a.d.swenson ambi. safety,mirra sights,loaded indicator,adj. trigger,beveled mag well. it says acardia on it serial# starts with A05 so i believe it to be a low number gun. it looks stock but i'm no xpert but i'm sure one of you know more than me.


----------



## Mariano (Feb 3, 2010)

I believe AMT was or is still called Arcadia Machine and Tooling. I used to have a Hardballer longslide.Loved it and the description you gave matched mine to a "T" except for the Pachmyergrips and the only part I do not know for sure is" a.d.swenson amb"


----------

